# 6 more days



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Wish it were 6 more days till start up but not quite. There's some progress pics ,nothing groundbreaking,but the wastegate is integrated now.it's looking great and very symmetrical.
























Anyway looking forward to seeing what next month brings. 6 more days... See ya!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Oh yeah big thanks to Killa for the great deal on that WG44


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

Looking Good Justin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 6 more days (PITGUY)*

Keep plugging away. Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

looks awesome Justin! I always wanted that tial vbanded 44 but just a tad overkill for what I need


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 6 more days (turboit)*

nice....lookin good...i see alot of your hardwork. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Lotta brady's and Jims too!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

it will n3var work.
anyway...I can't wait for the day when I see this thing drive down the track. I need to get up north and see it in person.
Do we need to start a paypal fund to speed things up?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

We needed to do that back in 2002!! haha


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 6 more days (nycvr6)*

Can't wait to hear the numbers and times that beast put down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still think that the stock 1.8t ecu could have handle all the horses that turbo will put out. jk








keep us posted.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: 6 more days (TURBOPHIL)*

Screw the rado, get Jims Rabbit done.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: 6 more days (Gtibunny20v)*

Excellent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: 6 more days (Mark Morris)*

very nice.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

Didn't you use a Dodge Omni 3 spd automatic for the transmission? What are you going to use to spool the turbo off the line? 
I look forward to the day that your car goes to the track!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

That turbo is small enough it doesn't need any crazy spooling technique. Getting the right converter is where it's at. That's going to be what sucks the most is I have to get it up and running,make some probably lame passes,then take that data and get the right converter made. Hopefully I'll be in the ball park with the one I'm starting with though. 5 more days....


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Oh yeah big thanks to Killa for the great deal on that WG44

Glad i could help







, project looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

*5 more days*


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

nauice!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Is that a real neuspeed oil filler cap?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 6 more days (veedub11)*

T minus 4


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Is that a real neuspeed oil filler cap?

Nah it's a copy, I couldn't afford the real deal!


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

*3*


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_*3*


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

Awesome! Keep up the great work.
but i think ur turbo is to small


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Actually it is by today's goals I bought that about 5 years ago,that's why it's for sale. At the time I only wanted 400 at the wheels,but with this bottom end and built trans,there's no reason not to go for 500+ Anyone wants one good for 400whp and quick spool,PM me


_Modified by Hardcore VW at 4:49 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

sexy. who needs a woman ?
congrats


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*2*


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

NIIIICEE!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_*2*


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

*1*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

justin, 6 more days until what?
still in S.A.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 6 more days (speed51133!)*

Mike read the post its a joke


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 6 more days (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_justin, 6 more days until what?


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
looking forward to seeing what next month brings.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 6 more days (PITGUY)*

ZERO days left.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: 6 more days (slappynuts)*

Supposedly. Someone better get busy! haha


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

no doubt.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Supposedly. Someone better get busy! haha

What he said. Timeframes suck.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 6 more days (veedub11)*

still seeing suck!


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 6 more days (slappynuts)*

I went out to the garage, turned the key and nothing happen.







maybe it needs another day.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*

you know how reliable they are so it might need another day


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: 6 more days (PITGUY)*

The answers to your prayers will be delivered in a few steps. Patience younga grassahoppas.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 6 more days (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_









Reminds me of the Skoda Octavia WRC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

awesome,any other pics of that?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_awesome,any other pics of that?

What you need?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Rumor has it that the WRC intake may become available to us all in the next few months. I cannot share anything more than that.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

What stall converter are you going to stick in the Omni trans? I'm quite interested in what internal work you have done to that trans!


----------



## Disco_Potato (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Rumor has it that the WRC intake may become available to us all in the next few months. I cannot share anything more than that.

It's been in the VW Racing catalog for 12 years, only problem is that no one over here has ever known what it costs.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_What stall converter are you going to stick in the Omni trans? I'm quite interested in what internal work you have done to that trans!

We're starting off with what I think to be a 4k stall. The trans was built by the guy that was in charge of the driveline for Mike Crawfords Mopar sposored low 8sec Neon for the last couple years. I really don't know what's done to it other than it's been built by the best that was available.


----------

